# Opinions for a new scape please.



## pariahrob (18 Mar 2012)

Hi all,

I'm in the very early stages of planning and creating my first Iwagumi. I'm currently building a cabinet for an ADA Cube Garden 60-P.

My question is what background should I go for?. I've done a lot of searching and black or white seem most common, followed by the frosted diffusion film sold by TGM. This latter option is what I'm most drawn to but other than aesthetics are there any pros and cons that I need to be aware of? I've done many searches but can't find much on this, so any help would be great.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## tekopikin (19 Mar 2012)

Hi Rob,
I'm no expert but I would lean more towards the frosted film for this type of tank.  From what I have seen so far (I've been planning to own and have been researching optiwhite braceless tanks) this type of background or an absence of a background appears to be the popular choice. 
Have a look on YouTube you'll spot loads of these set-ups to feast on.   
Good luck.


----------



## darren636 (19 Mar 2012)

having a background less tank gives you options...if you choose to photo it etc


----------



## pariahrob (19 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys.
Maybe I'll wait and try some temporary card options for a while each and see which is best. 
Both for my general tastes, as well as photography.

I will be adding some fish at some point once the tank has cycled and matured a bit. Does a brighter/darker background have much effect on their wellbeing?


----------



## manikmonk (19 Mar 2012)

Thanks pariahrob! I'd been looking all over for this stuff with the various names I could think of, but didn't think to search for "frosted". TGM sells it as you pointed out. I'd assumed I'd be able to find it listed somewhere as "translucent film" or similar.

Really not sure what affect it will have on the inhabitants, I suppose it depends if the species enjoys a brighter or more softly lit environment?


----------



## Westyggx (19 Mar 2012)

Try tracing paper mate.


----------



## darren636 (20 Mar 2012)

all fish would prefer blacked out glass so that they and us would not be able to see each other.


----------



## manikmonk (20 Mar 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Try tracing paper mate.



You'd think a draughtsman would have thought of that... ^^

The vinyl stuff sticks via static though, I'd imagine that would be easier to put on and remove?


----------



## pariahrob (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the opinions. I might end up going for frosted but tracing paper is a fantastic idea to try it out. I'm sure mrs pariah rob will have some fabric around I can try for other colours too.

I'm getting ahead of myself though. Mut finish building the cabinet first!

RR


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Mar 2012)

Ive used blue tint frosted privacy film used in bathrooms as a cheap alternative, it gives a nice look but can only really be removed in between scapes.  I also have TGM frosted which is nice as it can be removed and put back on in 2 minutes.  Otherwise a good old white wall behind the tank.


----------

